# Simonelli oscar pump keeps filling boiler



## Danielbeck (Feb 20, 2017)

I have before me an oscar that want's to fill up the boiler as soon as i turn it on, but the boiler is already full, which i know because i have the steam outlet open and it lets out the excess water. If i close the steam outlet, eventually the safety valve blows and lets out water. My waterlevel probe is in the right position. It is as if the probe can't sense the water in the boiler and therefore tells the pump to keep filling up the boiler. The waterlevel probe cable is attached properly as well.

I don't really know what to do to fix this.

Any ideas?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Danielbeck said:


> I have before me an oscar that want's to fill up the boiler as soon as i turn it on, but the boiler is already full, which i know because i have the steam outlet open and it lets out the excess water. If i close the steam outlet, eventually the safety valve blows and lets out water. My waterlevel probe is in the right position. It is as if the probe can't sense the water in the boiler and therefore tells the pump to keep filling up the boiler. The waterlevel probe cable is attached properly as well.
> 
> I don't really know what to do to fix this.
> 
> Any ideas?


your diagnosis of problem = correct

1 test required

Pull off probe lead and touch against side of boiler or earth against frame. - the water flow should stop

If yes = remove probe and clean

If no = oh dear, because it's a little box of electronics gone wrong

or

If no = break/bad connection in wires from probe to above mentioned little electronic box.


----------



## Danielbeck (Feb 20, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> your diagnosis of problem = correct
> 
> 1 test required
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer DavecUK

I have had the probe out and cleaned it, and it looks neat and clean. Right now i actually have the box of electronics out of the machine right now. For some reason there was water on and around the box. I've disassembled the box and removed the water. right now i'm letting it dry off properly before testing again. Do you reckon this could fix the problem or would i have to replace the box?


----------



## Danielbeck (Feb 20, 2017)

Just to let everybody know, I let the Gicar (Electronics box) dry off and tested the machine again and it worked. So it was simply a matter of the gicar short circuiting due to being wet


----------

